# Another first layout post



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's my first layout. I've got some more track in the mail which should make it a bit more interesting...I'm getting some great ideas from everyone else's layouts here and is there ever not enough time in a day to do as much as I want!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the world of N Scale  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Take it one day at a time.

Looks like a nice start on the bridge.:thumbsup:

Is that where your going to put the Railroad?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome Mike, I have to admit you did a nice job on the bridge :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

It's always fun to get the trains running on a new layout for the first time. Enjoy!

One layout suggestion ... try to avoid having left turn and right turn cuves adjacent to each other if you can, especially on a main line where a train will be running with some speed. An abrupt "change of curvature" like that can cause car wobble and perhaps derailment. If possible, smooth the transition with a straight piece inbetween the opposing curved sections.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Mike,

Welcome to the forum! Nice beginning, you'll learn a lot here! Thanks for the visual reminder that I need more N scale CP locos!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the visual reminder that I need more N scale CP locos!


 Yea , I always find the need for my Locos in the fleet


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike.....very nice to have you on board.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like that Loco Man - Nice first layout to get some practice on stuff. You sound enthusiastic which is Great! - Welcome to NScale (and this forum which is super) - Cheers - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Love that Loco. 
Can't wait to see what you create.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate the comments 

I will probably be keeping the layout on that table but on a sheet of plywood once I figure out my final layout. I found that locomotive at the hobby shop...it had been sitting on the shelf for so long that they gave me a deal on it. Since 1995? I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it.

tjcruiser, thanks for the tip about the curves. I wanted something a little more 'exciting' than an oval..no derailments yet! I'm working on a better bridge and starting to plan the 'under and over' tunnel. I'll try to keep up with photos of everything; I love seeing how everyone else's layouts progress!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

If you want to fiddle with layout ideas (even simpler ones), I suggest you give AnyRail track layout software a try. You can download a starter demo version for free ... up to 50 pieces of track. the software has a large library of various mfr's track pieces of all scales/gauges. Easy to learn/use. The only down side is that it will likely have you running ot the hobby store for more track, trains! www.anyrail.com You could also consider a true freeware software called SCARM ... the developer is a member here, and quite responsive to questions .... www.scarm.info 

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike, you have a great start, and you'll find lots of friends here willing to help with anything you need. This is a great place to learn from


----------



## Mike S (Mar 6, 2012)

tjcruiser, thanks for the suggestions...I hadn't even thought of layout software. It doesn't look like there are any Linux versions of those so I will be downloading XTrakCad (I think that's the name) and giving that a try.


----------

